# Diffuser or Reactor



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I am pulling together all the peices for my first Co2 system.

2 lb Co2 Tank
JBJ Regulator
Milwaukee Controller
Check Valve

The tank is 72 gallons, and I am wondering if I should go with a diffuser or reactor. I would ideally like to go with a glass diffuser, but not sure if it will be sufficient for a tank of that size.

Any one have any experience with diffusers on tanks of this size.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 46 gallon tank. There was no way that I was getting my CO2 levels to where I wanted them without using a reactor. Of course this is dependent on where you want your levels. With me, I could get my CO2 to the right level in the morning, but as soon as my plants started producing O2 i was having PH swings of 6.8 to about 7.4 and higher. Bottom line, IME, if you are trying to get your CO2 in the 30ppm range and be able to maintain and control it, you are going to need reactor.
jB


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a 2.5 lb CO2 tank on mine. You may want to get at least a 5 lb one for a tank that size. It would be a PITA having to reattach the regulator (& redo the adjustments) more often than necessary.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*get a 5lb or 10 lb tank*

Dude, do your self a favor and get at least a 5lb tank. I wish I would have gotten the ten and I only have a 37 gallon. My buddy has a 10lb under his 55 gallon and it fits under his stand easily. Filling a 2.5 every few months is a pain, you dont think so know, but you will. Trust me.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Nothing like having an inline reactor to remove clutter from your tank


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

If you have an Eheim Classic it can double as a reactor. The Eheim diffuser is very effecient, it is probably the best diffuser on the market. But the problem with diffusers is that they require cleaning to prevent clogging and the discs need to be changed whenever they get worn out. In that case I would recommend a reactor.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Clean the diffusers monthly and place in the deepest darkest place in the tank and near the outflow from the filter for best use.

I've had good results with both methods.
You can buy large 1"x6" diffuser CO2 stones for about 55$ from www.aquaticeco.com which would suffice for up a 500 gal tank just fine.

These are flat and easy to place out of the way and from view.
I prefer reactors for some cases and for sumps.

In line reactors are good if you use a solenoid and turn off the CO2 at night(it's not needed at night and provide no useful purpose and lets you purge the O2 gas build up). Yea, yea, that includes night time rise in pH, that's not going to ever cause any fish problems. Otherwise our fish would all die everytime we did a large water change, which clearly does not happen nor places any stress on them either.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have a plantguild power reactor on my 50gal, and i think its the best, i recamend a power reactor


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

Im using an Eheim diffuser in my 55gal tank and co2 levels are where I want them to be. 4 dkh 6.6ph. Its running about 2bps. It works great.


----------

